# hes not enjoying it



## princess82 (Aug 28, 2010)

hello.my husband and i have been married for 6 months,though we dont live together in the sam country.he lives in uk and i live in lebanon,and ilm waiting for my visa.the first time he came we had great time 2gether without intercourse(i had my period).the second time he came,he was duying for sex,he enjoyed the first day but the other 10 days he didnt like at all and i was going to get dovorced coz of that.then after he went back to uk he felt guilty and stuff and promised to make it up wen he comes back.the third time he came,first night was more than amazing but only the first nit,on the third day we wanted to leave saying that we dont match and that he doesnt feel comfortable with me coz i am big as in almost his size..wat do u think i shud do?help me please


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

well, if you are not comfortable with your size, you could try working out and losing weight. But, if you are happy with yourself as you are, then the best thing to do is let him go. You deserve to be with someone who is happy with and loves you as you are. Not to mention that from what you describe, it sounds like sex is the only thing he's thinking of, and that's not a good thing to base a marriage on. While sex is an important part of a marriage, or any romantic relationship, it is just that: a part. It's not the whole thing, and certainly not the most important thing. Two people truly in love have much more in common than just sex, enough that could sustain the relationship even if they couldn't have sex anymore for some reason.

Also...was this some kind of arranged marriage or something? The way you describe his visits, it sounds like you two met the first time he came to see you, and that if not for your period, you would have had sex then. I think you might want to seriously consider why you married this guy and if it's really worth it.


----------



## princess82 (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks for ur advice,well it wasnt an arranged marriage,we met thru the internet than got married..i see that ur right,but wen i confonted him with that issue he said it a matter of preferance.i'm really confused,i love him so much and i have other common points with him(else then sex).and yea sex is a big issue to him:S.i still dunno wat to do


----------

